# is this fin rot or an injury?



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i know answering this question would be easier with pics, but i cant do that so here goes nothing.

i had a betta from walmart. i diagnosed it with ich and fin/tail rot. took him back after much deliberation with my boyfriend. got money back. got new fish. have had him for one week and two days now. doing great. wont eat anything but freeze dried bloodworms. but eats those pretty well. friday, skim water since full change had been done on wednesday. get all left over food out (at least all i can) since i was leaving on saturday for an overnight trip. came home today and fed him. ate a few flakes. flared at his reflection when light first turned on. And here we come to my predicament. while he was flaring he really opened up all of his fins as they do. i notice a patch of little holes in his dorsal fin and one hole in his bottom fin. never saw this before. i have done one complete water change/tank cleaning and a daily skimming of leftover food (pellets he refuses to eat). i know his water is clean. i use a teaspoon of salt for my two and a half gal tank. i also put in a water conditioner that is supposed to make all water safe for betta. when i skimmed on friday i moved his little plant (it has plastic stems and silk leaves) he likes to hang out near his heater and filter so i put it closer to there to see if he would use it more. seeing as he didnt ever go into it. also noticed before i left he had started to see his reflection in his tank walls and chase through the plant up and down along the glass. i am wondering could these holes be from his plant there is one or two leaves coming off the plastic part. i didnt see them before so i dont think he came with tail rot. i looked very carefully since my last fish was so sick. what should i do for him? i know his water isnt the problem and i dont think he came with it as i check him every day in fear of having another sick fish. how would i be able to tell if it is an injury or fin rot? should i treat him for fin rot just in case? i removed the plant but is there any way to treat an injured tail?


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm not good with diseases, sounds like fin/tail rot from what I've read, but did you say you had a 2.5 gallon tank and a heater???Aren't heaters only supposed to be used with tanks 5 gallons and up?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

it is a heater that says only for two to five gallons. on the label it says "Do not use in a tank smaller than two gallons or larger than five gallons. this heater is best suited to two and a half gallon tanks" upon looking further these holes seem to really be either thin spots in the fin or different coloration. he is an irridescent pink, purple and turquise fish. the "holes" look like light turquise colors. they arent fully penetrated, so i guess they could be beginning tail rot.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i did a five in one water test for alkalinity ph levels nitrites nitrates and hardness. i have no nitrites or nitrates in the water, but the ph is at like 8.4 and the alkaline was the highest reading the test could measure. could that be the problem? i figured since i used a water prep thingy to get the ph safe, i would be in the clear. but apparently not. can i safely get the ph down when it is that high?? i know i should buy ph reducer but i didnt know if it would actually go down.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i am still examining him. i dont think i am seeing holes. i think they are just color variations. they can only be seen from one side of his body


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I know you can buy stuff to take the pH down a bit, but you don't want to add too much because that is adding pure acid and too much could hurt the fish. When I read about an extremely high pH the website suggesting lowering the pH down a little bit and then letting the fish get used to that.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

now i think they are holes in the fins. i cannot tell. seeing as they are very small i can probably treat them pretty easily if i do it now right?? will it hurt him if i get a med for tail rot and he doesnt have it?? or should i just go ahead and treat him??


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

this is getting very expensive to have sick fish and i just found out that the boss at the job i am supposed to start monday has decided to not let me work as many hours as we agreed and i wont be able to even pay my bills let alone care for a sick fish. i guess i am in better shape than my best friend who just had a baby and has no job. so i should be thankful it is a less expensive baby that i have and at least some sort of job


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

it is spreading to his tail and i took out the plant. looks like i will be buying some medicine today. what kind is the best for tail rot?? poor fish. could this have anything to do with the fact that my ph is too high? i will get some ph down too i guess.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The best "med" for finrot is clean water. Thats all you really need. Melafix can help speed up the process but again, only water is needed.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

how often should i change it? will adding salt help speed it up or not? could it be a contributing factor? i was told to change the water one time a week and that is what i have done


----------

